# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Build Approved Kitchen In Shed.

## abrogard

We want to build an approved kitchen in our shed. 
And I would like help with ideas on best, cheapest construction, together with bill of quantities, estimated cost, that kind of thing.  i.e. all the help/advice I can get. 
Those who aren't familiar with the 'approved kitchen' idea I wouldn't expect to be able to help much but for interests sake (it's all relatively new to us) it means a kitchen that meets local and/or state requirements for the preparation of foods (particularly cooked meats) for sale for human consumption. 
It is not as easy as you might think to define what that is. 
Because you get stipulations such as 'free of bacteria' or 'easy to clean'.  I made them up. Not accurate quotes. But the idea, see?  How 'free' is 'free'?  What is 'easy'? 
A bit like when you try to get cars registered - 'free of wear' - what is ever totally 'free of wear'? 
So it generally seems to boil down to something like melamine walls and roof, tiled floor on a concrete slab, stainless steel benches.  And the fridges have to be somewhat special, too. Very clean, all around and about. 
Our shed is 9metres x 6metres.  So we're thinking of 6m x 5m x 2.6m 
We're not talking about something big here. In the old days you'd do it all from your home kitchen. They won't allow that now. Home kitchen can't get the clearance to do it.   So this would be big enough. 
Put benches, fridges, sinks, stove in there. 
This is a new born idea.  This is the first step I'm taking.  Any pointers towards best construction materials, methods, dangers, whatever will all be valuable to us.   :Smilie:

----------


## barney118

Not sure what you are trying to do here, council will need to know if you are changing building from garage to business or granny flat. It will have to comply to habitable room status.  
Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## andy the pm

Get yourself a copy of AS4696-2007 hygienic production and transportation of meat for human consumption.
Part 7 is about premises, equipment and essential services.

----------


## Pitto

would come under the same scrutiny as shop fittouts, and the kicks will need to be filled with concrete / no voids. 
there will also need to be provisions for a grease trap to comply with council requirements too.

----------


## abrogard

AS4696-2007.  Okay.  That's Australia I guess. AS = Australian Standard.  I'll look it up. 
 Grease trap. There's no water on to it at all yet. And no sink, drain..  I'm hoping I don't have to cut through the slab but can go through the tin wall to get the drain beyond the slab.  And then out there I can dig whatever they want - grease traps, whatever.  If it turns out I've got sufficient fall a plumber was telling me.  
What we trying to do? Like I said: build a kitchen.  We want to prepare cooked meats for sale. 
I better read those standards, swot up a bit. 
thanks for the clues.

----------


## andy the pm

Have a look at your states food authority website, in NSW its NSW Food Authority: safer food, clearer choices | NSW Food Authority They should have most of, if not all the info you need.
Once you know the requirements for your kitchen build you can then start costing it.

----------


## DuckCommander

Get in contact with the person at your council who will be giving the kitchen the final approval out to talk things through with you. Tell them what you intend on doing and how you intend to do it, if they have any qualms you can resolve it right there. I know someone who has gone down this path and the council rep was very helpful with planning the kitchen, from grease trap requirements to wall/floor finishes. It made the building re-purposing a very smooth process for them.

----------


## intertd6

Depending where you are normally councils will have development control plans of what business can operate in different areas, some small home based activities fall outside these plans & are allowable, the council are the ones normally to determine this, If a commercial kitchen was to be specified that would be only one of many expensive hurdles in the way.
regards inter

----------


## GraemeCook

As interd6 says, there will also be planning issues with your local council and neighbors (and anyone else) may be able to object, then there is the appeal proces, can be a real pain. 
Also, a few years back I attempted to put commercial gas stove in my domestic kitchen purely for domestic purposes.  It was basically impossible.  Restrictors included wooden floors, wooden architraves on windows, wooden window frames, domestic type extractor, domestic type fan, etc - cannot remember all the details but to put in the stove would have required a kitchen rebuild in concrete, masonry and stainless steel. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## barney118

Council may allow it but also depends on your zoning if commercial is allowed or business  
Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaza

Not a small job by any means 
You can rent commerical catering kitchens by hour or half day if you need way of starting up  
As far what you need Vinly or expoxy floor with coving bucket floor waste hand wash sink with auto tap prep sink dish sink full stainless benches with intergrated splash backs entire kitchen on legs so can wash out under or on concrete filled plinth the entire building to be of solid wall construction but depending on council stud wall are acceptable   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## abrogard

So we're not getting anywhere then.  That Aussie Standards thing is my best bet so far. 
We're aware of this council stuff. Been there, done that. Not as straightforward or easy as you might think/wish. 
When I posted this thread I was thinking someone would come up with a spec/bill of quantities/cost estimate for a simple box about 6m x 5m x 1.8m (was it?), with a door in it,  that from their experience should be good enough to meet hygiene standards for preparing meat. 
Can't rent commercial kitchens hereabouts. There are none. For rent. 
Thanks for trying, guys. 
:0

----------


## Gaza

> When I posted this thread I was thinking someone would come up with a spec/bill of quantities/cost estimate for a simple box about 6m x 5m x 1.8m (was it?), with a door in it,  that from their experience should be good enough to meet hygiene standards for preparing meat. 
> :0

  Mate  
I'll send my bank account details so you can pay us 2k for the Boq / spec   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DuckCommander

> So we're not getting anywhere then.  
> When I posted this thread I was thinking someone would come up with a spec/bill of quantities/cost estimate for a simple box about 6m x 5m x 1.8m (was it?), with a door in it,  that from their experience should be good enough to meet hygiene standards for preparing meat.   
> :0

  You've been given good advice... 
Your above statement I find a tad insulting, I'm sure others who have taken the time to comment find it that way as well. 
If you want a boq and specs do what everyone else does, pay someone to do it or do it yourself.

----------


## barney118

We understand the pitfalls, don't go and spend a heap of money only to find out council get you to tear it down or a neighbor complains at a business running next door from a garage due to no parking or something.   
Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

